# Mot de passe Identifiant Apple Perdu (décès)



## IneedHelp (22 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Ici, mon ami à un problème de mot de passe au niveau du trousseau "principal".
J'ai tenté de faire la procédure d'oublie de mot de passe sur le site d'Apple, mais il demande un numéro de téléphone.
Le problème est que c'était l'iMac de sa conjointe décédée, il a mit du temps pour se remettre de la situation et depuis, le numéro de téléphone n'existe plus et il n'a trouvé le mot de passe nul part.

Il ma demandé si je pouvais le réinitialiser.
Le problème est qu'ici lorsque je fais la commande cmd + r (j'ai tenté de faire alt + cmd + r), cela en lance pas la procédure de réinitialisation.

Après recherche, j'ai lu que sur les anciens mac, cette partition n'est pas disponible.
Curieux, j'ai regardé avec le numéro de série est en fait il s'agit d'un iMac (20 pouces, début 2008). En effet, c'est un peu vieux. Via la session, l'OS est El Capitain 10.11.6

J'ai sauvegardé ses données sur une clé. Mais après je ne sais pas ce qui je peut faire pour réinstaller l'OS et surtout quelle version, il est peut être trop ancien pour la version Bug Sur? Et comment puis-je changer son identifiant Apple?

J'ai une petite idée, voir comment faire pour se déconnecté de tous les services, vider la nvram, comme pour mon mac, mais ici cela doit fonctionner et ensuite? Je ne suis pas certains de la procédure à appliquer, aussi j'ai besoin de vos avis.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils.
Amicalement.


----------



## ericse (22 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Le plus simple serait de recréer un deuxième compte admin sur ce Mac et de l'utiliser ensuite avec ce compte. 
Suivant ce à quoi tu as accès sur le Mac la procédure peut être différente.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le plus simple serait de recréer un deuxième compte admin sur ce Mac et de l'utiliser ensuite avec ce compte.
> Suivant ce à quoi tu as accès sur le Mac la procédure peut être différente.


Bricolage. Qui ne règle pas les problèmes iCloud.

Le trousseau est et restera verrouillé sans le mot de passe originel.

Un iMac début 2008 était vendu avec deux DVD gris (Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard et ses applications). C’est ceux-ci qu’il faudrait chercher en premier. Il est aussi possible qu’il y ait un DVD de Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard « retail » (au besoin on peut en acheter un d’occasion).

C’est à partir des DVD qu’on peut réinitialiser cette machine, c’est-à-dire effacer le DD interne, réinstaller un système de propre, mettre à niveau en El Capitan.


----------



## ericse (22 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bricolage. Qui ne règle pas les problèmes iCloud.


Non, mais ça évite le "j'ai effacé mon disque et je ne peux plus réinstaller" qui est trop fréquent ici, surtout sur une machine de 2008. Après si notre ami se sent de réinstaller de zéro je l'encourage à le faire, c'est aussi ce que je ferais si j'avais la machine sous la main.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2021)

Il n’est même pas nécessaire de créer un nouvel administrateur. On peut changer le mot de passe administrateur à partir de la partition de restauration (cmd-R), qui est là tant qu’on efface pas le DD, et ainsi avoir accès la session de la défunte, mais pas à son trousseau d’accès qui restera verrouillé par le mot de passe originel.

Récupérer le plein usage de la machine suppose de réinstaller un système de propre.

Deux solutions possibles avec cette machine : 1. DVD originaux (voir plus haut) 2. un programme d’installation amorçable de El Capitan.

La solution 2 suppose d’avoir téléchargé El Capitan et d’avoir créé un tel programme sur un disque externe ou une clé USB (je préfère le disque externe, plus fiable et plus rapide). Le programme devra être créé depuis la session administrateur de l’iMac.

Changer le mot de passe administrateur :








						Comment réinitialiser le mot de passe de l’administrateur d’un Mac
					

Voilà une question qui revient très souvent dans nos forums. En cas d’oubli, ou après avoir acheté une machine de seconde main mal nettoyée, comment réinitialiser le mot de passe du compte administrateur d’un Mac ? Voici trois méthodes pour le faire, sur une machine dotée de macOS High Sierra ou...




					www.macg.co
				



Voir la partie Réinitialiser le mot de passe avec la partition de restauration.

Créer un programme d’installation amorçable de macOS :





						Création d’un programme d’installation amorçable pour macOS
					

Vous pouvez installer le système d’exploitation de votre Mac en utilisant un disque externe ou un volume secondaire comme disque de démarrage.



					support.apple.com


----------



## IneedHelp (25 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Récupérer le plein usage de la machine suppose de réinstaller un système de propre.
> 
> Deux solutions possibles avec cette machine : 1. DVD originaux (voir plus haut) 2. un programme d’installation amorçable de El Capitan.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Moonwalker,

Merci pour votre aide, j'attends sa réponse concernant les CD's. 
J'ai vérifié sa session dispose bien des droits administrateurs, donc si j'ai bien compris s'il ne retrouve pas le ou les cd's, je dois créé une clé USB amorçable avec la version El Capitan.


----------



## IneedHelp (27 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Il n'avait plus les cd, j'ai procédé via la deuxième solution, cela à bien fonctionné.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à réinstaller Chrome et peut être d'autres applications.

Il me reste une question, ou conseil, est-ce que je peux installer la dernière version de macOS "big sur", ou c'est déconseillé vue le nombre d'années de l'imac? Il date de 2008: Intel Core 2 Duo, 4Go de ram(800Mhz DDR2), carte graphique ATA radeon 2400 128mo. 

Je me pose cette question d'un point de vue sécurité uniquement, il n'y a pas de besoin particulier pour le moment.


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2021)

IneedHelp a dit:


> Il me reste une question, ou conseil, est-ce que je peux installer la dernière version de macOS "big sur", ou c'est déconseillé vue le nombre d'années de l'imac? Il date de 2008: Intel Core 2 Duo, 4Go de ram(800Mhz DDR2), carte graphique ATA radeon 2400 128mo.


Tu oublies, cet iMac 2008... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html ...est dans la catégorie collector. Le maximum possible est OS X El Capitan, de plus on ne peut pas mettre plus de 6 Go de mémoire.


----------



## IneedHelp (28 Octobre 2021)

D'accord, je comprend.

Un grand merci à vous tous, pour vos conseils et patience, j'ai résolu mon problème.


----------

